# Hoya filters



## akiskev (Dec 11, 2011)

What is the difference between the Pro1 series and HD series? Which is the "best"?
I want to buy a UV and a polarizing filter and don't know which to choose.. Lens is EF-S 17-55.

PS I have a Hoya HD on my 17-40.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe that the HD stands for hardened glass. They cost more than the equivalent Pro 1 filter. might be more scratch resistant?? I wouldn't pay extra myself, the function is the same, both are multicoated and optically excellent.

http://www.thkphoto.com/products/hoya/hoya-02.html

http://www.thkphoto.com/digital/dp-02.html

http://www.hoyafilter.com/products/hoya/HD-01.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 12, 2011)

i've got both and cant see any difference in them pro 1 are good value
I also have the new kenko zeta filters these are very nice too and also come with really nice
much more resilient and tough cases that are much better than the older style hoya ones


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 12, 2011)

akiskev said:


> What is the difference between the Pro1 series


I had this same problem 12 months ago when I was do a lot of research trying to decide which filter to get for my first (and so far only) L lens - the 70-200mm 2.8 IS II. I was close to buying the Hoya Pro1 series then I discovered the HD version. I bought the HD one, it's much easier to clean then the Pro1 and it takes several more good whacks with a hammer to break it. And they're much cheaper now! I bought mine for almost $200. Rip off! I guess it's mpore of a personal preferrence and how much money you want to spend on a filter. They're both good professional-standard filters, so whatever you choose will do just fine.

Have you tried the B+W filters? If you really want the "best" I heard they were.


----------



## akiskev (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks!
No I haven't tried B+W filters. Except from Hoya, I have tried Kenko and Tiffen filters.
Kenko Zeta are really good and thin. I think that they have the same quality with Hoya HD filters.
One more thing. Has anyone tried these ultra-slim filters? They seem to be very slim indeed, but what about their glasses?


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 12, 2011)

I just ordered a B+W one to see how they are


----------



## MazV-L (Dec 12, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe that the HD stands for hardened glass. They cost more than the equivalent Pro 1 filter. might be more scratch resistant?? I wouldn't pay extra myself, the function is the same, both are multicoated and optically excellent.
> 
> http://www.thkphoto.com/products/hoya/hoya-02.html
> 
> ...


I thought that HD stood for _Higher Definition LOL
I favour the Hoya HD myself._


----------



## pelebel (Dec 12, 2011)

Before buy a UV filter, I would recommend reading this article: http://photofocus.com/2011/10/31/the-problem-with-using-filters-on-your-camera-lenses/


----------



## akiskev (Dec 12, 2011)

pelebel said:


> Before buy a UV filter, I would recommend reading this article: http://photofocus.com/2011/10/31/the-problem-with-using-filters-on-your-camera-lenses/


Interesting, but I don't trust people shooting with Nikons  

From my small personal experience I find protective filters very useful. A small rock from a rally car once broke my lens filter. I'm glad it was the filter and not the lens.
Plus I don't like to clean my lens' front element. I prefer to clean the filter. That way I protect it from scratches.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2011)

akiskev said:


> Plus I don't like to clean my lens' front element. I prefer to clean the filter. That way I protect it from scratches.



Ditto. But I don't mind cleaning the front element, if I have to. One other factor, that's not common but worth mentioning - I've been hit by spray while shooting near water, but I wanted to keep shooting as quickly as possible. It was very fast just to unscrew the UV filter and keep shooting, rather than stop to clean it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

Hoya and Kenko are basically the same. Hoya is marketed in the USA and Kenko in europe. They all come from the same company, the one that makes Tokina lenses.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 14, 2011)

akiskev said:


> One more thing. Has anyone tried these ultra-slim filters? They seem to be very slim indeed, but what about their glasses?


I've read that the ultra slim filters are bad - in the sense that the brass thing (I can't remember what it's called ATM lol) containing the filter glass is too thin for the standard canon lens cap to grasp on to. I've read that because of that issue they come with their own 'lens cap' to cover the filter/lens. But it's loose or something, I can't remember exactly. Buyer beware. I guess it's about the buyer's preferrence.

What I meant about B+W filters being the best is that apparently they've got better optics/better made than hoya/tiffen, etc. And they're clearer than other filter brands as well. I've got no first hand experience using B+W filters (or any other filter) besides Hoya HD filters but I'm going to be buying a B+W filter for my kit lens (after a bit more than 2years of not having a filter on it, oops! lol) and for my future lenses (if I don't buy B+W than I'll most likely buy hoya HD filters again). Plus B+W filters are cheaper than the hoya HD ones. Hope that helps


----------



## lol (Dec 14, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hoya is marketed in the USA and Kenko in europe.


Not as far as I'm aware. Both brands are available generally. I think it is a positioning difference, with Hoya being the more premium and filter centric brand and Kenko providing a more value option as well as other accessories like extension tubes, teleconverters etc...


----------



## bycostello (Dec 14, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hoya and Kenko are basically the same. Hoya is marketed in the USA and Kenko in europe. They all come from the same company, the one that makes Tokina lenses.



Hoya in the Uk too.... Kenko is coffee here...


----------



## willhuff.net (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there any quality difference between the ones made in Japan (A) and the ones made in the Phillippines (U)?


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a B&W on its way when it arrives i'll do some tests between the hoya, kenko and B&W


----------



## KarlGrey (Dec 19, 2011)

I've haven't seen such big difference in photos while using UV-filter. I'm looking for ND-filter to create nice affects on water, landscapes etc.


----------

